# Catering/Cooking question



## allysond (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am a caterer for an upscale grocery retail chain but most of all I am a big foodie at home. I am filling out an application and there are two questions that are puzzling, not sure if they are trick questions. They are:

What GENRE of food do you like to cook? and What STYLES of cooking do you hate and why? Is there a difference between GENRE and STYLES. Not sure. I appreciate any help you can give me.

Thanks and have a great day! :bounce:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I believe genre refers to overall where style refers to specific Ex. French is genre Alsace style cooking.


----------



## allysond (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you so much ChefEd...that makes things clearer. You're awesome! Thanks


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

In comes of catering services. Genre is a also important and for some reason, such as art of entertaining and cooking that represent your business. In other word you can also call this as a "theme".

nichole :chef:


----------

